# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Le Père Noël nous livre un nouveau site

## Casque Noir

Le Père Noël est donc passé avec, dans sa hotte, un nouveau site tout chaud repoussant à fond les limites du journalisme total.
Vous avez en effet constaté que www.canardpc.com n’est pas vraiment un site de jeux vidéo comme les autres. Nous n’avons pas de news régulières et nous ne publions que très peu d’articles. Mais alors, comment expliquer que vous soyez si nombreux à venir tous les jours ?
Tout simplement parce que vous vous sentez ici chez vous. Au fil des années, la communauté et les modérateurs de CanardPC.com ont su développer des forums et des serveurs de jeux parmi les plus conviviaux du milieu et nous vous remercions tous pour l’énorme travail effectué.
L’idée est alors venue de créer un nouveau site laissant la part belle à la communauté où il serait possible de mettre en avant les topics les plus intéressants, les plus drôles, mais aussi d’accéder ou de créer facilement de l’information. Un mélange entre un site, un forum et un Wiki dans lequel tout le monde peut intervenir à sa guise et à tous les niveaux, ou presque. Half le développeur et Nyzeo le graphiste se sont donc mis au travail pour créer ce site au concept un poil novateur. Il demeure certainement imparfait mais nous l’améliorerons en fonction de vos remarques, en espérant qu’elles soient globalement positives.
Comme pour tout Wiki, chaque proposition de news, d’articles, des dossiers sera soumise à l’approbation d’autres membres de la communauté et les canards les plus actifs engrangeront des points qui leur offriront des avantages et même des cadeaux. Vous en saurez plus dans quelques semaines, le temps de finir la mise au point du site.
En attendant, voici la plupart des nouvelles fonctionnalités :
Possibilité de saisir des      news/articles/guides/historiques, etc.
Possibilité de retoucher      les informations du site (fiche de jeux) et de poster des tests de jeux
Possibilité de s\'abonner à      des jeux favoris afin d’avoir toute l’info sur ceux-là
Intéressement à      l’investissement des internautes sous forme de points cadeaux
Nouvelle boutique
Nouveau forum (après Noël)
Pour toute remarque ou signalement de bug, merci d’envoyer un mail à : half@caanardpc.com (avec un seul a à canard) ou sur le forum à cet endroit.
Nous vous laissons doucement découvrir le site et nous vous souhaitons un très joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tiens marrant, ce message a été posté à 6 heures et n'apparait pas sur le site, en plus il est de half sur le site et de casque ici  :tired: .

Ah j'ai rien dit, il s'affiche maintenant  ::o: .

----------


## Hexa

Pipemaaaaaan!!!

----------


## Shapa

Oh c'est beau  ::wub::

----------


## Mug Bubule

Punaise, ça a l'air vachement sympa !

----------


## Nelfe

> Tiens marrant, ce message a été posté à 6 heures et n'apparait pas sur le site, en plus il est de half sur le site et de casque ici .
> 
> Ah j'ai rien dit, il s'affiche maintenant .


D'ailleurs, pendant un laps de seconde, le forum était indisponible.

----------


## Vroum

C'est quoi exactement la rubrique "les plus joués" ? On est fliqué maintenant ?  :tired: 

Sinon j'aime beaucoup les dessins de Couly sur les cotés.

----------


## Narushima

Ma foi ça m'a l'air bien sympathique tout ça.
Seule remarque négative, les bandeaux sur les côtés (le bois, là) manquent de sexe.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Par contre, c'est moi ou les caractères utilisés sur le site sont tout petits tendance illisibles ?

----------


## Cultiste

Quel beau cadeau de Noël, merci  :Emo:

----------


## Detox

> Au fil des années, la communauté et les modérateurs de CanardPC.com ont su développer des forums et des serveurs de jeux parmi les plus conviviaux du milieu et nous vous remercions tous pour l’énorme travail effectué.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## half

/me transpire

----------


## frunzy

c'est trop beige

----------


## Pimûsu

C'est classe mais suis-je le seul à avoir un problème de caractères accentués  ::): 
En tout cas bonnes fêtes et bien joué, ça m'a l'air bien réussi  ::): 

Edit: ha ben dans mon commentaire ça marche bien ^^

----------


## love2hate

Trop la classe le nouveau site  ::wub::

----------


## Poulos

T'ain ça claque quand même!  :B):

----------


## redsensei

Joyeux Noël à tous  ::lol:: 

Ce message n'est pas du flood.
 :;):

----------


## TheToune

Grands dieux, d'habitude on arrive sur une nouvelle version de site et on doit s'habituer aux couleurs, à la modernisation de l'interface et des graphismes et on est hésitant, on est pas sur de trouver sa bien.
Là avant même de lire la news j'ai trouvé le design absolument génial ! J'adore le style et tout et tout !

----------


## Shapa

Par contre c'est blindé de bugs (Half inside) :

- Dans une news si on clique sur Reaction -> Rien
- Quand on clique sur accéder au forum il l'ouvre mais dans le cadre.

Je continue de chercher (bon ok ptêt pas blindé mais pour l'instant j'ai vu que ça  :^_^: )

Les outils sont super bien cachés aussi, y'a pas moyen de mettre une catégorie en haut dans le sommaire?

----------


## Phenixy

Un nouveau site sans bugs c'est pas drôle, tout l'intérêt est justement de n'y rien comprendre, de s'y perdre, de rager, de se plaindre et de rappeler à tout le monde que c'était mieux avant.

----------


## Lezardo

Oooh il reste un dernier cadeau sous le sapin  ::wub:: 
Belle idée de mettre le nouveau site en route le 25, en tout ca il est très bien, ma 1ere impression étant de trouver ça un peu brouillon et puis en faite non tout est assez intuitif on se laisse facilement guider dans les différentes rubriques. Non vraiment c'est du bon boulot.

Merci a vous et joyeux noël !

----------


## Kamikaze

Sur la page ou y'a m'a marqué mes potes à la compote mes copains à la mie de pain etc, y'a une faute à mie (qui est écrit mis) et une faute à salami qui s'écrit sans s, et pis y'a pas d'espace quand on ouvre une parenthèse (comme ça).

Voilà.





 ::ninja:: 


Sinon il est super ce nouveau site  :B):

----------


## half

> Par contre c'est blindé de bugs (Half inside) :
> 
> - Dans une news si on clique sur Reaction -> Rien
> - Quand on clique sur accéder au forum il l'ouvre mais dans le cadre.
> 
> Je continue de chercher (bon ok ptêt pas blindé mais pour l'instant j'ai vu que ça )
> 
> Les outils sont super bien cachés aussi, y'a pas moyen de mettre une catégorie en haut dans le sommaire?


Fixed pour la réaction en home, ca m'a echapé  ::rolleyes:: 
Pour le forum ca me le fait pas étrange.

En une heure je pense que j'aurai pas mal de petit détails a corriger a droite a gauche hésitez pas a les signaler ici => http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...ewpost&t=28828

---------- Post ajouté à 13h17 ----------




> Sur la page ou y'a m'a marqué mes potes à la compote mes copains à la mie de pain etc, y'a une faute à mie (qui est écrit mis) et une faute à salami qui s'écrit sans s, et pis y'a pas d'espace quand on ouvre une parenthèse (comme ça).


Et voilà merci.

----------


## Phenixy

J'aime beaucoup la frise chronologique des anciens numéros. Elle m'aura permis avec nostalgie de revoir les couv' de mes premiers numéros achetés en kiosque, notamment celle avec ce bon vieux Söldner "On tient le futur rival de Flashpoint".  ::):

----------


## El Chupalibre

Mais quelle surprise de Nowël !
Donc joyeux à tous et enjoy le nouveau site ouaibe !

----------


## half

Et 2 points pour Vroum (http://www.canardpc.com/user-28506.html) !

----------


## Mug Bubule

Au niveau des points, ya des achievements-like de prévus ?

----------


## Minuteman

> Par contre, c'est moi ou les caractères utilisés sur le site sont tout petits tendance illisibles ?


Ouais, c'est carrément illisible les nouvelles polices là...sur un écran 1440x900 ça donne un truc comme-ça:


EDIT: sous Windows c'est un poil mieux, ce qui me fait dire que ce site est scandaleusement anti-Linux!

----------


## jaireimy

> C'est classe mais suis-je le seul Ã  avoir un problÃ¨me de caractÃ¨res accentuÃ©s  En tout cas bonnes fÃªtes et bien jouÃ©, Ã§a m'a l'air bien rÃ©ussi   Edit: ha ben dans mon commentaire Ã§a marche bien ^^


Nan, moi aussi j'ai des caractères tout bizarres sur l'aperçu forum sur la page de la news, mais ça disparait une fois arrivé sur le vrai forum.

----------


## Xùn

Très classe le nouveau site, avec la page au milieu des planches de   bois, ça donne une petite impression de lire sur un bureau. Pour le fait   que tout le monde puisse intervenir ou presque, faut espérer que ce   ne sera pas trop le boxon, mais à priori, avec un système d'approbation,   les risques seront limités. J'ai simplement quelques doutes sur   l'intégration d'un système de points car je trouve que quand on fait   partie d'une communauté, on participe pour faire plaisir et se faire   plaisir avant tout. Mais bon, peut-être que les effets en seront   bénéfiques, le temps nous le dira. 
   Niveau test de jeux, c'est sympa. Toujours intéressant d'avoir l'avis  de  plusieurs canards en plus du test officiel de cpc. D'ailleurs,  quand  certains jeux ne sont pas testés, la communauté est en générale  d'une aide non négligeable.
J'ai hâte de voir le nouveau forum aussi. Merci à ceux qui font  le  boulot derrière pour essayer de rendre nos vies de canards  internautes  encore plus pratiques; half, Nyzeo, et peut-être d'autres.
Voilà, et joyeux noël tant que j'y suis.  :B):

----------


## half

> Ouais, c'est carrément illisible les nouvelles polices là...sur un écran 1440x900 ça donne un truc comme-ça:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8e8...af42332abd.jpg
> 
> EDIT: sous Windows c'est un poil mieux, ce qui me fait dire que ce site est scandaleusement anti-Linux!


Le site a été codé sous linux na mais ho ! J'ai remarqué des différences entre la police gautami de Windows et celle de Linux. Deja de base sous windows l'interlignage deconne, mais je capte pas pourquoi chez toi c'est aussi moche  ::P: .

----------


## Phenixy

J'ai fait un test du mode Edition (petit descriptif pour la fiche de Monkey Island 2), comment ça marche exactement? C'est soumis à la modération une fois envoyé, puis validé ou non?
D'ailleurs, comment crée-t-on une nouvelle fiche? J'en aurait bien créé une pour Monkey Island 1 qui n'est pas présent.

----------


## Minuteman

> Le site a été codé sous linux na mais ho ! J'ai remarqué des différences entre la police gautami de Windows et celle de Linux. Deja de base sous windows l'interlignage deconne, mais je capte pas pourquoi chez toi c'est aussi moche .


J'ai importé l'ensemble des polices Windows sous Linux, je me demande si il y a un conflit à la con. Ou bien c'est parce que j'ai une haute résolution sur un petit écran (1440x900 sur un 13") et il y a des trucs bizarres qui se passent...j sais pas franchement  ::P:

----------


## eolan

Vraiment sympa ce nouveau site communautaire. Chapeau au graphiste, j'adore la charte graphique.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Sous MacOS X Chrome c'est aussi ridiculement petit et à la limite du lisible — pire c'est variable entre la page des news et le wiki (pas encore regarder ailleurs)

Vivement que tout ces détails soient réglé, ça s'annonce bien !

----------


## Dorak

Et le forum hein ? C'est un malpropre le forum ? Il a pas le droit à un relooking le forum ?

C'est lamentable, et j'hurle au scandale.

----------


## half

> J'ai fait un test du mode Edition (petit descriptif pour la fiche de Monkey Island 2), comment ça marche exactement? C'est soumis à la modération une fois envoyé, puis validé ou non?
> D'ailleurs, comment crée-t-on une nouvelle fiche? J'en aurait bien créé une pour Monkey Island 1 qui n'est pas présent.


Ouaip ca part en moderation aprés. Pour creer une fiche on peut pas encore (sauf quand tu creer une news  ::P: ).

---------- Post ajouté à 13h55 ----------




> Sous MacOS X Chrome c'est aussi ridiculement petit et à la limite du lisible — pire c'est variable entre la page des news et le wiki (pas encore regarder ailleurs)
> 
> Vivement que tout ces détails soient réglé, ça s'annonce bien !


Tu peux screen stp ?

----------


## MrPapillon

Par contre c'est emmerdant le refresh total de la page quand on clique sur un truc du menu. C'était peut-être comme ça avant, mais là c'est encore plus flagrant.

----------


## Lezardo

> Et le forum hein ? C'est un malpropre le forum ? Il a pas le droit à un relooking le forum ?
> 
> C'est lamentable, et j'hurle au scandale.





> Nouveau forum (après Noël)



 Faut lire la news jusqu'au bout... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Shapa

> Et le forum hein ? C'est un malpropre le forum ? Il a pas le droit à un relooking le forum ?
> 
> C'est lamentable, et j'hurle au scandale.


T'as toujours pas appris a lire toi  :^_^: .

C'est écrit ça va viendre.  :;): 

EDIT : Grilled par l'homme dont la queue repousse si on lui coupe.

----------


## Dorak

Non non ya pas, c'est lamentable.

( trap  ::ninja::  )

----------


## L0ur5

> BIENVENUE SUR LE SITE DE CANARD PC. VOUS ETES ICI CHEZ VOUS.


 :Emo: 

Edit: un support prévu pour les smileys CPC, les quotes de messages (déjà fait, my bad) tout ça dans les commentaires des niouzes? Je suppose que oui.

----------


## bubble_cat

Les canards parlent au canards.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dorak

> LE FOOTER ET NON PAS LE MEC QUI FAIT DU FOOT NI LE MEC QUI EST FAN DE SES PIEDS


 :tired:

----------


## Mug Bubule

Je crois que ça le fait sur chrome le coût des caractères petit :

----------


## comic_sans_ms

Ah ya du bois! j'adore le bois, le bois du matin

----------


## half

Bon je pense que vais grossir la police en faite, tout le monde a pas de 28" j'avais oublié  :B):

----------


## vR2tR

Très belle surprise. Merci.

----------


## djcrazyb

Très belle réalisation, bravo pour le boulot !

----------


## Rodwin

Le pouvoir au peuple ! C'est beau !

----------


## Tiri

Pas mal du tout le nouveau site. Vivement que le Wiki se développe.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

C'était mieux avant ™. :Tetram:

----------


## carbish

Superbe typo et mise en page, très classe !
Ça fait un effet boeuf au premier coup d'oeil, chapeau.

Edit : Wiki : Eve online
        Test : Eve online

Love you half  ::lol:: 

Edit²: C'est génial, a chaque page un gag, c'est mieux que Calvin et Hobbes.




> Mes Potes (à la compote, mes copains à la mie de pain, mes amis au salami)

----------


## IrishCarBomb

MA-GNI-FI-QUE  !!!!

Un beau cadeau de nowel que vous nous faîtes là.  ::wub::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Rahhhhhh le beau cadeau de noël que voila !
Vraiment très réussis a mon gout le nouveau design.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

C'est bien classe le bois façon bureau d'écolier, avec gribouillage et tout.
Bravo !

----------


## Drayke

Génial, tout simplement indispensable

----------


## Narushima

Par contre y'a pas un lien vers toutes les fiches de jeux sur la page d'accueil. Ce serait pas mal, une page avec tous les jeux testés par ordre alphabétique et/ou genre.

----------


## Backdraft13

Là je me sent vraiment dans mon clapier! ::wub::

----------


## PeauVerte

Vous DEVEZ linkez la ban' du haut sur cpc.com !

----------


## Enigma

Nouveau site  ::o:  :^_^:  ::wub:: 




> C'est quoi exactement la rubrique "les plus joués" ? On est fliqué maintenant ? 
> 
> Sinon j'aime beaucoup les dessins de Couly sur les cotés.


C'est le temps que vous passez sur les jeux pour les tester ?  ::rolleyes:: 



> Super Meat Boy, 7j





> Bon je pense que vais grossir la police en faite, tout le monde a pas de 28" j'avais oublié


Ben je suis en résolution max avec mon écran (1280x1024  ::ninja:: ) et c'est très lisible. Ou alors la police a déjà augmenté ?




> En attendant, voici la plupart des nouvelles fonctionnalités :
> 
> 
> Possibilité de *sa isir* des news/articles/guides/Historiques, etc…
> 
> Possibilité de retoucher les informations du site (fiche de jeux) et de poster des tests de jeux
> 
> Possibilité de *s\'abonner* à des jeux favoris afin d’avoir *toutes l’info* sur ceux-là.


En plus le "s\'abonner" apparait comme "sabonner" sur la page de la news  ::o: 
E: ah en fait non, ça fait "s'abonner", mais le ' est tellement petit et près du s que j'ai du faire ctrl+roulette up pour le voir.

----------


## KaMy

Oh ce nouveau site  ::wub:: 

Et l'ajout des wikis c'est tiptop. Ça pourrait même éviter de créer une fiche du jeu avec la note, il suffirait que ça soit en début / fin de wiki en dessous des infos du titre.

En tous cas beau boulot merci et joyeux noël à l'équipe  :;):

----------


## alegria unknown

Bordel, c'te classe la nouvelle version ! Bravo !

edit:



> Ma foi ça m'a l'air bien sympathique tout ça.
> Seule remarque négative, les bandeaux sur les côtés (le bois, là) *manquent* de sexe.


Attention de bien accorder.

----------


## Zepolak

Bravo les gens, excellente idée !

Je me permets juste une remarque par rapport au concept de points pour les contributeurs. Si l'on en croit les sites à la Wiki, les gens se sentent récompensés par le simple fait d'être reconnu par le reste de la communauté comme un participant important. 

Je ne sais pas très bien ce que l'introduction de "récompenses" pourrait avoir comme effet négatif à moyen terme, mais ça va nécessairement mener à des "injustices", des chasses aux points, etc, sur le court terme... C'est une expérience intéressantes ceci dit.

----------


## Graouu

Merci du cadeau, c'est joli tout plein.

----------


## Narushima

Au lieu de "les plus joués", qui est peut-être un peu ambigu, on pourrait avoir "les plus populaires".




> Attention de bien accorder.


Un peu fatigué je suis.

----------


## sosoran

Il y a pas mal de bugs au niveau de l'édition de texte pour le wiki, la page se bloque souvent sans raison et il faut fermer le navigateur puis le rouvrir pour régler le soucis ( Chrome, macosx ), de plus y'a quelques soucis concernant la mise en page ( voir le bug sur l'article de Aquaria ). A part ca j'adore le nouveau style  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'aime bien ce bandeau.
J'espère qu'il n'est pas trop gros en signature.

----------


## Tiri

Au niveau du Wiki, on aura droit à une arborescence (dossiers, thèmes, catégories) ou ça va être balancé en une seule catégorie ?
Au bout d'un moment, ça risque de faire lourd pour s'y retrouver.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

J'aime bien le nouvel habillage, je suis un peu plus circonspect sur l'aspect communautaire en revanche. Voilà.

----------


## half

Pour le moment c'est classé par date, je veux savoir d'abord dans quel sens il va partir pour le faire évoluer au besoin.

tein l'excuse de dingue que je sors là

----------


## Amishboy

C'est joli, mais sur mon 15,4 pouces, il me faut une loupe pour lire le contenu des articles maintenant!  :;):

----------


## Mobyduck

Ca me plait beaucoup. Chapeau les gars, c'est du très beau boulot.  :;):

----------


## domertow

Euuuhhh, pour le report de bug, half@caanardpc.com (avec un seul a à canard) ?

Comment on écrit canard avec un seul a ? canrd ? :con:

----------


## Cedski

Vraiment jolie cette nouvelle présentation, et le coup du contenu communautaire parait être une très, non excellente idée, pour devenir la référence française des sites web de jeux vidéo, notamment grâce à la qualité des intervenants (:lèche ::): . CPC.com bientôt maitre du moooooooooooooondeeeee !!

----------


## -=dolido=-

Pour une fois, je ne trouve rien qui merde sous Opéra .

Je suis déçu, mais déçu ....

----------


## Pierreyoda

Alors chapeau  ::wub:: 

Par contre autant c'est très joli, autant certains textes sont pas super lisibles, et sont bien resserrés : exploiter un peu plus la largeur peut-être?

Sinon j'adore l'arrière-plan  :;):

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Bon je pense que vais grossir la police en faite, tout le monde a pas de 28" j'avais oublié


Bonne idée, j'ai les yeux pourris, alors ça m'aiderai bien.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Super chouet ce nouveau design, et sur un eeepc 10" çà passe parfaitement. Je retourne découvrir l'ensemble des rubriques !

----------


## Elidjah

Superbe ce nouveazu site, on dirait un journal genre "Red Dead Redemption"  ::):

----------


## Flaggados

C'est pas que je cherche les baffes ou que je sois un vrai connna*d, mais la transition entre la texture de fond et le background monochrome est un peu abrupte...  ::rolleyes:: 
On passe d'un chaleureux #191510 à un profond #130e0a comme ça, d'un coup d'un seul ! Comparé à la grande qualité des griffonnés présents sur les côté, c'en est presque inadmissible !  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> J'aime bien le nouvel habillage, je suis un peu plus circonspect sur l'aspect communautaire en revanche. Voilà.


Moi pas, bien au contraire. Avec les articles de dingue qu'on trouve parfois sur certains topics*, et qui finissent malheureusement aux tréfonds du forum... je pense qu'un wiki peut leur donner toute la visibilité qu'ils méritent. 

* je pense notamment aux topic de Dark Fread sur la 3D, sur les builds de STALKER, ou bien sur certains topics de "comment modder tel vieux jeu", etc etc..

----------


## jaragorn_99

Jolie travail les gars, j'adore.
Et Joyeux Noël à tous les canards.

----------


## FreeliteSC

C'est cool ça, on va voir pulluler des articles sur les spaces-sim turco-polonaises, les shoot ouzbeks pas traduits et autres pépites qui restaient planquées dans les tréfonds du forum, perdues!

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Moi pas, bien au contraire. Avec les articles de dingue qu'on trouve parfois sur certains topics*, et qui finissent malheureusement aux tréfonds du forum... je pense qu'un wiki peut leur donner toute la visibilité qu'ils méritent. 
> 
> * je pense notamment aux topic de Dark Fread sur la 3D, sur les builds de STALKER, ou bien sur certains topics de "comment modder tel vieux jeu", etc etc..


Totalement d'accord Zno, la nouvelle direction prise par l'équipe est vraiment intéressante et prometteuse. Je pense qu'ouvrir la porte à un wiki c'est une bonne manière de repousser le troll et ca implique encore plus les utilisateurs.

Un bon cadeau de noël merci !  :;):

----------


## Néandre

J'aime. Vraiment. Génial !

Bon courage pour les bugs  ::):

----------


## Phenixy

Sinon pour le message dans la barre du navigateur (le truc tout en haut, je sais pas comment ça s'appelle  ::ninja:: ), c'est marqué "un site dont vous êtes le héro", il manque un S à héroS.

Et je plussoie l'introduction d'un lien vers la home dans le bandeau "super héros" du haut, ça permet de revenir plus facilement à l'index.

----------


## Radulphus

Nice job les canards, j'aime beaucoup le nouveau design et l'idée du Wiki est juste géniale  :;): 

Bon courage pour le debugging Half !

----------


## edenwars

J'aime beaucoup le design de la page principale.

Faudrait aussi,selon moi,changez l'aspect graphique du forum....


PS;Jquery  powa.

----------


## sukiyaki

Superbe ! J'accroche.

----------


## half

> Sinon pour le message dans la barre du navigateur (le truc tout en haut, je sais pas comment ça s'appelle ), c'est marqué "un site dont vous êtes le héro", il manque un S à héroS.
> 
> Et je plussoie l'introduction d'un lien vers la home dans le bandeau "super héros" du haut, ça permet de revenir plus facilement à l'index.


Note Note




> J'aime beaucoup le design de la page principale.
> 
> Faudrait aussi,selon moi,changez l'aspect graphique du forum....
> 
> 
> PS;Jquery  powa.


C'est mootools  ::ninja::

----------


## Arcadia94

Merci pour le cadeau papa Noel !!!

Beau lifting, mais je ne fais que passer, j’approfondirai mon examen plus tard.

Sinon, je plussoi edenhell, le forum va t'il suivre le même chemin ?

----------


## Phenixy

> Sinon, je plussoi edenhell, le forum va t'il suivre le même chemin ?


Comme annoncé plus haut, il sera modifié après Noël...

_Soon ©_ quoi.  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

Bien-bien le nouveau design du site.



Ouais bien.

----------


## Koj

Pinaise ! va falloir s'y habituer ...

----------


## Phenixy

Je suis publié  ::lol:: . Mon premier point...  :Emo: 

Nouveau jeu du forum: à quoi correspond le message écrit à l'envers, sur le bois, sur le bandeau de droite?

Zoomé et retourné ça donne ça:

----------


## Grokararma

Uhuh, ça rend bien dites donc!

----------


## kilfou

Je sais pas quand vous aurez le prochain canard BD avec ce truc.  :tired:

----------


## Texgroove

C'est beau mais c'est salaw, j'ai le cou en compote à force de me contorsionner devant mon écran pour lire toutes les conneries sur les bandeaux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grosnours

Le site est superbe (mais écrit tout petit) et le wiki est une excellente idée.
Par contre je proteste, un score à 7 chiffres c'est peu ambitieux, cela nous permet juste d'écrire 199 999 articles chacun.  ::P:

----------


## ToasT

J'ai pas lu les 4 pages, mais "cette" à la fin du texte doit être accordé au masculin. Ca fait pas très pro quand même.
Super décoration du site, bravo les keums. Vous pouvez vous remettre à EVE Online maintenant.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Moi pas, bien au contraire. Avec les articles de dingue qu'on trouve parfois sur certains topics*, et qui finissent malheureusement aux tréfonds du forum... je pense qu'un wiki peut leur donner toute la visibilité qu'ils méritent. 
> 
> * je pense notamment aux topic de Dark Fread sur la 3D, sur les builds de STALKER, ou bien sur certains topics de "comment modder tel vieux jeu", etc etc..


C'est bien possible, je t'avouerai que je lis très peu les forums donc j'ai du mal à voir pour le moment... mais je ne demande qu'à être agréablement surpris, une base d'articles sur les mods ça serait effectivement bien.

----------


## dohogahs

Super Joli ! Bravo !

----------


## laskov

Excellente cette interface qui donne presque envie de ce me remettre a la presse écrite  ::):

----------


## Logan

Je viens de me connecter et ...  ::O:  Ch'uis si bourré que çà ?

Putain mais mais ultra beau !!!  ::wub:: 

C'te putain de classe les mecs ! Et en particulier half j'imagine. Vous avez vraiment assuré !

Je fonce visiter tout çà !  :Bave:   :Bave: 

[Edit] Beau, dans le ton CPC, et tout en gardant son sérieux. Non vraiment, cette refonte est une franche réussite.

[Edit encore] Et merci Nyzeo  ::lol::

----------


## Rock'n'Roll

Très jolie, bravo  ::wub::

----------


## Basique

Poney love seulement 5ème... Pfff n'importe quoi. 

Très sympa sinon le nouveau site.

----------


## Grimar

L'interface est pas mal, par contre c'est bien de mettre le logo valide xHtml 1.0 quand le code est effectivement valide, sauf que là il y a 124 erreurs sur la page d'accueil  ::):

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Super sympa la nouvelle mise en page je trouve, et joyeux noël.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Bravo les gens, excellente idée !
> 
> Je me permets juste une remarque par rapport au concept de points pour les contributeurs. Si l'on en croit les sites à la Wiki, les gens se sentent récompensés par le simple fait d'être reconnu par le reste de la communauté comme un participant important. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas très bien ce que l'introduction de "récompenses" pourrait avoir comme effet négatif à moyen terme, mais ça va nécessairement mener à des "injustices", des chasses aux points, etc, sur le court terme... C'est une expérience intéressantes ceci dit.


Oui, on y a beaucoup pensé mais ce seront des cadeaux "communautaires" justement. Ex : on gagne des succès comme dans un jeux, ou la possibilité de privatiser un truc... des cadeaux virtuels plus qu'autre chose.

----------


## Jujukaka

Bonjour et joyeux Noël à tous les canards !

Juste un petit mot pour dire que je trouve le nouveau site très beau. J'aimais bien l'ancien aussi mais là, je ne sais pas, ça me fait peut-être penser à la mise en page des premiers numéros....
En tout cas, bravo  ::):

----------


## Meuh*

> Vous DEVEZ linkez la ban' du haut sur cpc.com !


Je suis d'accord avec PeauVerte, ça manque d'un lien vers l'index du site.

Sinon merci Papa Noël pour ce nouveau site tout beau  ::lol::

----------


## Casque Noir

> J'ai pas lu les 4 pages, mais "cette" à la fin du texte doit être accordé au masculin. Ca fait pas très pro quand même.
> Super décoration du site, bravo les keums. Vous pouvez vous remettre à EVE Online maintenant.


Oui, j'ai vu mais pour l'instant, je n'ai pas accès à la modification de la news et comme Half est parti dormir  ::):  Bref, impossible de la modifier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Qu’il s’agisse de tests, de dossiers ou d’articles de fond,* comme le ski*,


Non mais non, quoi !
 :tired: 


Sinon le nouveau look est pas mal, l'effet "journal" est bien sympathique.
Bref merci Papa Noël.

----------


## Guest14712

L'idée du wiki est vraiment très sympa. Et la charte graphique est très chouette.  ::):

----------


## Ze Venerable

En passant il y a peut-être un petit bug, dans l'article sur Aquaria par sasoran le champ "lien vers le forum" est bien renseigné mais je n'ai pas retrouvé ce lien sur la page.
Et sinon je me demandais, comment ça marche cette évaluation des jeux les plus joués ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> En passant il y a peut-être un petit bug, dans l'article sur Aquaria par sasoran le champs "lien vers le forum" est bien renseigné mais je n'ai pas retrouvé ce lien sur la page.


Ouaip de même pour l'illustration j'ai pas compris où ça intervenait.

----------


## col vert

::love::  :Bave: 
Et joyeux noël.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> On passe d'un chaleureux #191510 à un profond #130e0a comme ça, d'un coup d'un seul !


Comme quoi on peut aimer l'hexadécimal sans cesser d'être un esthète.

----------


## ToasT

> Oui, j'ai vu mais pour l'instant, je n'ai pas accès à la modification de la news et comme Half est parti dormir  Bref, impossible de la modifier.


Ce site est une sandale.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h19 ----------

Ah oui et deuxième chose Casque, lorsqu'on recherche CPC dans google, c'est "le site dont vous êtes le héro" (arg). Prends note pour le moment où Half se réveillera.

Encore une fois, j'aime le style du site.

----------


## Darkath

Juste une idée comme ça, vous devriez placez des liens FB/twitter (discrets de préférence) etc. même si je sais que c'est pas trop dans l'esprit de CPC ça peut aider à diffuser les articles et donc le site et donc le mag  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Woah j'ai cru qu'android deconnait complètement avant de me rappeler cette histoire de renouveau du site. 

C'est Abitbolesque cette nouvelle version!   ::o:

----------


## Abaker

Très joli, un cachet indéniable. ::wub:: 
Je n'ai pas eu de bugs et la seul remarque que je pourrais faire c'est que c'est un peu fouillis, trop d'infos en même temps. Peut-être une question d'habitude, mais ça manque un chouilla de lisibilité.
A part c'est tout bon, on a l'impression de rentrer dans son chalet et de se mettre au coin du feu pour lire, bravo messieurs.  :B):

----------


## ATP

Oh la claque en me connectant ce soir ! Superbe relookage, j'adooore !

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Ah ouais, j'oubliais...

ON VEUT DES GOODIES FFS §§§

----------


## Yshuya

Magnifique, mais la taille des textes à certains endroits sont vraiment très petit !

----------


## Herr Z

> ah ouais, j'oubliais...
> 
> On veut des goodies ffs §§§


voui, des gros, des beaux, des goodies tout chauds !

----------


## Narushima

> Et sinon je me demandais, comment ça marche cette évaluation des jeux les plus joués ?


Dans chaque fiche de jeu, à gauche, tu as un machin disant "Je suis actif sur ce jeu (oui/non)". Tu choisis oui ou non (par défaut), et ça comptabilise le nombre de gens ayant mis oui.

----------


## Tetsuro999

Intéressant tout ça, et si ça peut éviter que certains tutos ne se perdent dans les tréfonds du forum cela ne peut qu'être bénéfique. 

Je vais enfin pouvoir réhabiliter zombie driver !  ::wub:: 

J'espère qu'on n'a plus cette limite à 8 images par article en revanche, ça m'avait pas mal ennuyé pour mon tuto sur les campagnes L4D 1&2.

Il serait peut-être aussi judicieux de mettre un menu déroulant dans les fiches des jeux, les news sur TF2 par exemple sont si nombreuses qu'il est fastidieux de scroller.

edit : une erreur sur la page Killing Floor, la config recommandé demande 1 gigot de ram, pas 1.5 Mo.  :^_^:

----------


## Belhoriann

Merci Papa Noël, c'est trop chouette comme cadeau !

Le design superbe et l'ajout du wiki = EPIC WIN !

 ::lol::

----------


## Charal

C'est bôôôôô
J'adore le bois en fond, ça fait noble. Oui monsieur, noble.
Un jolie cadeaux de Noël, merci  :;):

----------


## alba

Classe le nouveau site, le George Abitbol du web 2.0.

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Vraiment classe ce nouveau site!
Par contre la taille des textes pose problème à certains endroits.

----------


## djoudjou

J'adore ce nouveau design, un ingénieux ensemble de techno web 2.0 sous un design canard papier. J'suis amoureux ! Vivement le nouveau thème du forum...

On aura le droit de proposer de l'actu matos ?

----------


## Diwydiant

J'en pleure de joie...


Papa Nawel n'a pas oublié mon petit pécé...

 :Emo:

----------


## Lirian

Bravo au designer du site, c'est superbe  ::): 

Bonnes fêtes cpc !

----------


## Nyzeo

Bon bah y'a des trucs à corriger hein  ::siffle::

----------


## Phenixy

> Bon bah y'a des trucs à corrigé hein


Comme cette faute d'accord.  ::siffle:: 

Sinon bravo, ce site est une merveille.  :;):

----------


## Nyzeo

> Comme cette faute d'accord. 
> 
> Sinon bravo, ce site est une merveille.



Ça m'apprendra à poster depuis mon téléphone.

----------


## cokoyan

Bravo, il est très sympa  ::): .

----------


## Doniazade

Il est fort joli ce nouveau site.
Par contre, chez moi, cette news ne s'affiche pas, j'ai juste le titre mais pas le contenu  :tired: 
Alors que les quelques autres news que j'ai testées fonctionnent  :tired: 

Et un lien vers l'accueil sur la (au demeurant magnifique) nouvelle bannière CPC serait du meilleur goût.

----------


## Baron

Alors oui, c'est classe. Par contre, je le trouve très... ambitieux  ::O: 

Tous ces liens, ces interactions, ces croisements de bases, c'est pas possib', ça va péter  ::O:

----------


## Tiger Sushi

C'est juste ce que (tente de) fait(re) Gameblog depuis un bon moment quoi.  ::P: h34r: 
(Bon la différence étant que CPC a une communauté un peu plus mature et surtout beaucoup plus de joueurs PC.)

Sinon le nouveau design est super sympa, le référencement des topics les plus actifs également ! Vous allez générer un trafic de dingue si votre projet se met en place comme il faut.  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est juste ce que (tente de) fait(re) Gameblog depuis un bon moment quoi. h34r: 
> (Bon la différence étant que CPC a une communauté un peu plus mature et surtout beaucoup plus de joueurs PC.)
> 
> Sinon le nouveau design est super sympa, le référencement des topics les plus actifs également ! Vous allez générer un trafic de dingue si votre projet se met en place comme il faut.


Ah si ça pouvait être vrai  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Propre. J'imagine déjà tout le boulot effectué. Félicitations  ::):  Je flippe pour le forum, par contre. :vieuxconhabitué:

----------


## half

> Propre. J'imagine déjà tout le boulot effectué. Félicitations  Je flippe pour le forum, par contre. :vieuxconhabitué:


A vrai dire on hésite entre rose bonbon et fluchia pour le moment.

----------


## zabuza

Un grand bravo pour le site qui fonctionne convenablement  , même sur iPad ( hehe ) le site est visiblement chouette sans en faire trop et sans perdre linternaute  ::):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je trouve cette home carrément plus accueillante donc pour une fois c'étais mieux après.

Par contre le coup des bonus aux canards qui participent je trouve ça bof mais on verra bien à l'usage.

Merci pour le cadeau de Noël en tout cas, c'est classieux.

----------


## Dj_gordon

Wouhouu, ça envoie du bois cette nouvelle version.
Bravo !

----------


## Narushima

> A vrai dire on hésite entre rose bonbon et fluchia pour le moment.


Ou même fuschia tant qu'à faire. ::P: h34r:

----------


## MikaSLB

Très bien ce nouveau design. Je le préfère au précédent.  ::):

----------


## dunadan

Franchement réussi le nouveau design, c'est plutôt rare.  :;):

----------


## Caca Président

Moi je l'aime beaucoup ce nouveau site, bonnes fêtes à tous.

----------


## Jolaventur

> les canards les plus actifs engrangerons des points qui leur offriront des avantages et même des cadeaux.



Eh ben voilà comme d'hab, on discrimine les inutiles.

----------


## Narushima

> Eh ben voilà comme d'hab, on discrime les inutiles.


Du verbe discrimer.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Du verbe discrimer.


C'était pour illustrer.

Chez les inutiles y'a que Half qui a réussi.

----------


## Edrin

Mais où sont passés les boutons suivant/précédent des news ? Je les aimais bien, moi, ces boutons...
Je confirme le bug du "aller au forum", qui affiche la page du forum à la place du cadre de réponse rapide, à moins de faire un clic droit "ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet".

----------


## half

> Mais où sont passés les boutons suivant/précédent des news ? Je les aimais bien, moi, ces boutons...
> Je confirme le bug du "aller au forum", qui affiche la page du forum à la place du cadre de réponse rapide, à moins de faire un clic droit "ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet".


En effet le _Aller forum_ bug, c'est corrigeaients.

----------


## Edrin

Un tout petit bug :

----------


## Narushima

Ça doit être du à ta faible résolution ça. Le site est pas élastique (ou même fluide), c'est un scandale.




> [...]c'est corrigeaients.


 :Gerbe:

----------


## Baron

Il fallait lire "C'est corrigeay". On était pas loin  :B):

----------


## Anton

Nouveau site pour la Nowel, je l'avais dit sur le topic du joyeux noël  :Cigare:  :devin: 
Excellent travail.

----------


## johnclaude

Ça a l'air très bien, félicitations et bravo aux gens qui ont travaillé là dessus.

----------


## edenwars

> C'est mootools


Ah.....shit alors faut que j'aille voir ça.... :tired:

----------


## Belhoriann

C'est bien la première fois que je me marre en tombant sur une erreur 404.  :^_^: 

Si vous voulez tester, allez sur ce lien du wiki (C'est Vroum qui entame un dossier sur les mods pour Dragon Age, il n'a vraisemblablement pas encore fini)

----------


## Baron

Excellent! A plagier allègrement  :^_^:

----------


## Vroum

> C'est bien la première fois que je me marre en tombant sur une erreur 404. 
> 
> Si vous voulez tester, allez sur ce lien du wiki (C'est Vroum qui entame un dossier sur les mods pour Dragon Age, il n'a vraisemblablement pas encore fini)


Une erreur 404 qui fait Vroum en plus.  :^_^: 
Par contre vous tombez dessus avec ce lien ?
Chez moi même déconnecté je tombe sur le dossier.

----------


## Kioul

C'est booooOOOOOOÔOOOOOOooooo ! 

Merci à vous et bonnes fêtes à tous.

----------


## pmgamer

J'aime bien le nouveau look  ::wub:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 08h45 ----------




> C'est bien la première fois que je me marre en tombant sur une erreur 404. 
> 
> Si vous voulez tester, allez sur ce lien du wiki (C'est Vroum qui entame un dossier sur les mods pour Dragon Age, il n'a vraisemblablement pas encore fini)


on aimerait en voir plus souvent des erreurs 404 comme ça  :B):

----------


## moimadmax

> on aimerait en voir plus souvent des erreurs 404 comme ça


Voilà un florilège : http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualit...olite-web.html

----------


## alain63

> Le Père Noël est donc passé avec, dans sa hotte, un nouveau site tout chaud repoussant à fond les limites du journalisme total. 
>  Vous avez en effet constaté que www.canardpc.com n’est pas vraiment un site de jeux vidéo comme les autres. Nous n’avons pas de news régulières et nous ne publions que très peu d’articles. Mais alors comment expliquer que vous soyez si nombreux à venir tous les jours ?
>  Tout simplement parce que vous vous sentez ici chez vous. Au fil des années, la communauté et les modérateurs de CanardPC.com ont su développer des forums et des serveurs de jeux parmi les plus conviviaux du milieu et nous vous remercions tous pour l’énorme travail effectué. 
>  L’idée est alors venue de créer un nouveau site laissant la part belle à la communauté où il serait possible de mettre en avant les topics les plus intéressants, les plus drôles, mais aussi d’accéder ou de créer facilement de l’information. Un mélange entre un site, un forum et un Wiki dans lequel tout le monde peut intervenir à sa guise et à tous les niveaux, ou presque. Half le développeur et Nyzeo le graphiste se sont donc mis au travail pour créer ce site au concept un poil novateur. Il demeure certainement imparfait mais nous l’améliorerons en fonction de vos remarques, en espérant qu’elles soient globalement positives.
>  Comme pour tout Wiki, chaque proposition de news, d’articles, des dossiers sera soumise à l’approbation d’autres membres de la communauté et les canards les plus actifs engrangerons des points qui leur offriront des avantages et même des cadeaux. Vous en saurez plus dans quelques semaines, le temps de finir la mise au point du site.
>  En attendant, voici la plupart des nouvelles fonctionnalités :
> 
> 
> Possibilité de sa isir des news/articles/guides/Historiques, etc…
> ...

----------


## Tiri

Complètement d'accord, trop bien trouvé  :Cigare:

----------


## alain63

félicitation pour cette nouvelle présentation j'adore

----------


## Narushima

Profites-en pour mettre des majuscules et de la ponctuation à tes phrases.

Et l'erreur 404 est la même depuis super longtemps.

----------


## titi3

Huh vraiment excellent niveau graphique c'est original et marrant  ::wub::  Par contre je ne suis pas trop fan des wiki etc, entre les phôtes dorto graffe ai deux phranssais dez rez da ktheure et ceux dont le cou enfle parce qu'ils postent dix articles par jour l'ambiance d'un site peu vite devenir désagréable... 




> c'est trop beige


J'ai cru lire "belge"  /me est parano

----------


## Thom

Perso, j'aime bien et même mieux que l'ancienne version pour le moment, mais je n'ai que tester sur un portable 15".

----------


## Belhoriann

> Profites-en pour mettre des majuscules et de la ponctuation à tes phrases.
> 
> Et l'erreur 404 est la même depuis super longtemps.


C'est la première fois que je tombe dessus en deux ans, c'est pour ça que je croyais qu'elle était arrivée avec le nouveau site.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Voilà un florilège : http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualit...olite-web.html


Certaines sont magnifiques  ::): .

Sinon j'aime beaucoup le moteur de recherche dynamique (c'est comme ça qu'on dit ?) du site.

----------


## deeeg

ah? C'est pas moche mais déroutant un peu (la police n'est pas super lisible en petit...)

----------


## Xùn

> Une erreur 404 qui fait Vroum en plus. 
> Par contre vous tombez dessus avec ce lien ?
> Chez moi même déconnecté je tombe sur le dossier.


Bah si on clique sur le lien c'est l'erreur 404 en effet.

Sinon, au passage, mon nom s'affiche correctement en haut (ce qui   n'était pas le cas ya quelques jours) mais l'autre toujours pas. Ne  gardez pas mon u accentué captif plus longtemps, rendez lui sa liberté.  Il a encore tellement de choses à découvrir. tellement d'aventures à  vivre.  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

> * je pense notamment aux topic de Dark Fread sur la 3D, sur les builds de STALKER, ou bien sur certains topics de "comment modder tel vieux jeu", etc etc..


J'y pense, j'y pense  :Cigare:  
Mais je remanierai un peu le topic avant de le proposer en article. Peut-être pour aller plus en profondeur dans le sujet pour ceux que ça branche vraiment.
Pour celui sur Stalker, il y a encore un peu de boulot aussi, faudra que ce soit nickel.

----------


## Flaya

Jolie travail. A voir ce que nous allons faire de ce site maintenant.

----------


## Phenixy

Half, quelles sont les conditions pour pouvoir éditer une page du Wiki? Je voulais modifier la page sur George Abitbol pour rajouter des infos, j'ai eu droit à un gros "Vous n'avez pas le droit d'éditer cette page" entouré de rouge.

----------


## mescalin

Ça me plait bien, j'espère simplement que le fond "bois & lapins" sera pas remplacé par une grosse pub moche

----------


## Vroum

> Half, quelles sont les conditions pour pouvoir éditer une page du Wiki? Je voulais modifier la page sur George Abitbol pour rajouter des infos, j'ai eu droit à un gros "Vous n'avez pas le droit d'éditer cette page" entouré de rouge.


Quand tu écris un article sur le wiki, tu peux le mettre en édition libre ou faire une white list de gens avec les droits d'édition (vide par défaut).
Du coup ici l'auteur n'a pas du activer l'édition libre.

----------


## Storm

C'est beau, on dirait du veau !
L'aspect boisé est de toute beauté mais... comme ça a été dit déjà, le dégradé est quelque peu sauvage.
En tous cas c'est chouette

----------


## GodziFa

Cool la refonte du site. Mais de gros bugs avec la dernière version d'Opera (la v11):


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ou alors ça vient de mon Opera?

EDIT: bon bah je me réponds... : j'ai édité ma liste de préférences "NoAds", et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

----------


## half

> Ça me plait bien, j'espère simplement que le fond "bois & lapins" sera pas remplacé par une grosse pub moche


Bein en cas d'habillage on essaiera de faire un truc fun mais bon ca reste un habillage...  :Gerbe: 




> Bah si on clique sur le lien c'est l'erreur 404 en effet.
> 
> Sinon, au passage, mon nom s'affiche correctement en haut (ce qui   n'était pas le cas ya quelques jours) mais l'autre toujours pas. Ne  gardez pas mon u accentué captif plus longtemps, rendez lui sa liberté.  Il a encore tellement de choses à découvrir. tellement d'aventures à  vivre. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cdb8...3bf6f04052.jpg


Fixed mwahaha




> Half, quelles sont les conditions pour pouvoir éditer une page du Wiki? Je voulais modifier la page sur George Abitbol pour rajouter des infos, j'ai eu droit à un gros "Vous n'avez pas le droit d'éditer cette page" entouré de rouge.


Il y a 2 types de droit pour les pages :

- Libre
- Liste d'utilisateur

J'affiche l'edition que pour ceux qui ont le droit maintenant.




> Cool la refonte du site. Mais de gros bugs avec la dernière version d'Opera (la v11):
> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/5821/cpc.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Ou alors ça vient de mon Opera?


Essai de faire ctrl R 2 fois.

----------


## Igor Morthys

C'est beauuuuuuuu....  :Bave:

----------


## Skiant

Ben une seule chose à dire : Yabon.  ::wub::

----------


## Igor Morthys

> L'aspect boisé est de toute beauté mais... comme ça a été dit déjà, le dégradé est quelque peu sauvage.


Avis à la rédac...

CSS3 powered.


```
background: url("bois_avec_dessin.jpg") left top no-repeat, url("bois_sans_dessin.jpg") left bottom repeat-y;
```

Non?

(avec en plus -moz-background, toussa...)

----------


## Scorbut

Est-ce que vous comptez harmoniser la typo ? Parce qu'à chaque paragraphe sa police, ça fait pas très beau.

----------


## Xùn

> Fixed mwahaha


Impec, merci chef.  ::):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Est-ce que vous comptez harmoniser la typo ? Parce qu'à chaque paragraphe sa police, ça fait pas très beau.


Oui, nous allons revoir les polices. Il y a des tonnes de choses à revoir et à terminer d'implémenter : les serveurs, l'accès direct à la liste des jeux, la page Wiki à refaire, etc... mais contrairement à l'ancien site que nous avions laissé en l'état, nous allons modifier celui-ci jusqu'à obtenir le résultat escompté. 
Donc, vos remarques sont toutes les bienvenues.

----------


## half

> Est-ce que vous comptez harmoniser la typo ? Parce qu'à chaque paragraphe sa police, ça fait pas très beau.


Ouai bien sur on va arranger le gros problème de police.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ouai bien sur on va arranger le gros problème de police.


Va dormir, demain y a du travail !!!! Gniark Gniark gniark

----------


## Grosnours

Question de mise en page pour les wikis : j'ai vu qu'on disposait d'une interface WYSIWIG standard pour la rédaction, mais peut-on faire des liens internes à l'article, wiki-style ?

Parce que le problème potentiel que je vois, c'est que les articles sont condamnés à être courts ou alors indigestes car dépourvus de table des matières.

EDIT : petite typo, en mode rédaction d'article, il manque le "s" à "Poid", en haut à droite.

----------


## Phenixy

A quoi sert, lorsqu'on édite la fiche d'un jeu, l'onglet "Appartient au groupe:"? 

Jusqu'ici on y trouve half-life (sans les maj!), MOBA, un doublon de Company Of Heroes (un avec une faute et un sans les maj aussi)...

----------


## Narushima

> EDIT : petite typo[...]


Typo ça veut dire typographie, et pas faute d'orthographe.
C'est pour ça que les langues sont différentes ; les mots ont pas la même signification.

----------


## Hochmeister

Très bon la nouvelle maquette de votre site les gars !

----------


## nec

Une petite participation pour le cas ou ça vous plairait.  ::): 

C'est un essai vite fait, faudrait probablement rétrécir un les planches, les aligner, les illuminer mieux.. pour faire plus western.
Mais l'idée est là.  :;):

----------


## Ryokan

Trop beau le nouveau Canard !! Et quelle bonne sauce !
Félicitation aux éleveurs !

----------


## Scorbut

> Oui, nous allons revoir les polices. Il y a des tonnes de choses à revoir et à terminer d'implémenter : les serveurs, l'accès direct à la liste des jeux, la page Wiki à refaire, etc... mais contrairement à l'ancien site que nous avions laissé en l'état, nous allons modifier celui-ci jusqu'à obtenir le résultat escompté. 
> Donc, vos remarques sont toutes les bienvenues.



Vous avez pas peur que ça fasse comme l'ancien site ? Partir sur un gros truc qui ne sera pas exploité au final ?

----------


## Skiant

ARRÊTEZ LES ROTATIVES §§§

Une coquille sur la page de description d'un jeu : 
"Avis de la communautée" => communauté, sans "e" final.

Et aussi, sur la fiche de EVE Online, on a droit à un encart "Sur le forum", où un vieux topic obscur est répertorié, mais pas le topic qui centralise les infos sur EVE ?  ::huh:: 

Et plus globalement, j'ai un peu de mal avec la hiérarchisation de l'info, qui est un peu fouillis, je trouve, mais là c'est plutôt du chipotage.

----------


## Grosnours

> Typo ça veut dire typographie, et pas faute d'orthographe.
> C'est pour ça que les langues sont différentes ; les mots ont pas la même signification.


Je pourrais répondre avec bonne foi et dire "Oups, désolé", mais comme tu sembles me prendre pour un crétin accompli dans ta réponse, je te rétorquerais d'une part qu'il s'agit d'une ellipse d'une synecdoque que tu n'as point vu et d'autre part que tu te trompes totalement car le nombre de faux-amis entre anglais et français est largement inférieur au nombre de vrais amis. Et pourtant les deux langues sont différentes.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Vous avez pas peur que ça fasse comme l'ancien site ? Partir sur un gros truc qui ne sera pas exploité au final ?


Non, pas du tout. Il n'y a rien de gros. Ce qui serait prétentieux de notre part, c'est de penser que tout le monde va participer et que ça va devenir un gros site de la mort.
Nous ce que l'on souhaite, c'est mettre à dispo un site plus facile à utiliser afin d'améliorer la mise en avant de quelques topics super intéressants, comme celui de Fallout ou de X3 entre autres (et qui mériteraient d'être plus visibles). On n'attends rien de personne mais on veut pouvoir proposer un site où le lecteur est vraiment chez lui s'il le désire. 
Au pire, il restera comme ça en terme de contenu, c'est à dire comme avant. Au mieux, ce sera un site plus vivant.
Mais aussi, et surtout devrais-je dire, cela va faciliter la mise en ligne de nos propres articles. Nous voulons depuis longtemps mettre en ligne les meilleurs dossiers et tests parus dans Canard PC mais avec l'ancienne structure, ça se serait noyé dans la masse et c'était un galère à saisir. 
Avec cette nouvelle mouture, l'information est mieux exploitée et les articles plus faciles à ressaisir, nous allons donc faire bien plus d'efforts.

Voilà pourquoi, moi en tout cas, je pense que ce site sera meilleur que l'ancien, mais loin de nous l'idée de créer un contenu aussi riche que celui de Gameblog par exemple. Nous faisons un mag avant tout, pas un site. Le jour ou l'on aura suffisamment d'argent, si ça arrive ohoh,on y repensera.

Si cela peut répondre à tes interrogations.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h16 ----------




> Et plus globalement, j'ai un peu de mal avec la hiérarchisation de l'info, qui est un peu fouillis, je trouve, mais là c'est plutôt du chipotage.


Tu peux développer stp ?

----------


## Scorbut

> Nous faisons un mag avant tout, pas un site. Le jour ou l'on aura suffisamment d'argent, si ça arrive ohoh,on y repensera.
> 
> Si cela peut répondre à tes interrogations.



C'est dommage car je trouvais l'époque CanardPlus vraiment bonne et, plus tard, Arthur Rabot ajoutait une vraie plus-value avec son écriture.
Et le fait que vous traitiez toute l'actu du jeu vidéo et pas seulement le versant PC vous permettait de ne pas marcher sur les pieds du magajine

Avant je tapais "ca" dans la barre d'adresse pour arriver sur le site, maintenant je tape "fo".


Je trouve ça bien que vous donniez plus de poids à la communauté et donner une visibilité au "travail" qu'elle produit est une marque de confiance qui fait plaisir à voir.

----------


## mescalin

> Bein en cas d'habillage on essaiera de faire un truc fun mais bon ca reste un habillage...


Y aura plus les pitis lapins alors ?  :Emo:

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est dommage car je trouvais l'époque CanardPlus vraiment bonne et, plus tard, Arthur Rabot ajoutait une vraie plus-value avec son écriture.
> Et le fait que vous traitiez toute l'actu du jeu vidéo et pas seulement le versant PC vous permettait de ne pas marcher sur les pieds du magajine


Et bien justement, c'est tout le problème. Un site ne rapporte pas d'argent, il en perd. Enfin, tous les sites n'étant pas leader sur leur secteur perdent de l'argent ou font jouer le bénévolat. 
Nous aussi nous aurions aimé pouvoir garder Arthur et même en prendre un second mais voilà, nous n'avons pas la fréquentation pour attirer suffisamment d'annonceurs et donc pas de budget. Alors en attendant, nous cherchons à renforcer notre point fort : la communauté. Et il y a des gens qui écrivent très bien sur les forums, et qui font un boulot génial. L'idée c'est juste de valoriser leurs interventions. Il ne s'agit nullement de valider tout ce que l'on nous donnera. Nous souhaitons conserver une bonne qualité d'écriture ou, au pire, des sujets très intéressants ou très cons, mais qui ne laissent pas indifférents.
Maintenant, on se trompe peut-être de route, l'avenir le dira.

----------


## Skiant

> Tu peux développer stp ?


Les contrastes de taille/couleur/graisse/typo, qui donnent un "poids" visuel à l'un ou l'autre élément, sont parfois trop proches les un des autres, et ça peine à donner une structure claire aux pages, d'où l'impression de fouillis qui ressort parfois.

Pour le bien, il faudrait essayer de voir le layout en terme de "wireframe", un schéma ultra simplifié ou chaque élément de la page est réduit à une simple boite, pour définir le "poids" visuel que chaque élément doit avoir les uns par rapport aux autres.

edit---
exemples tirés de flickr pour les wireframe :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattobe...l-1070674@N20/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivanbac...l-1070674@N20/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eu_diaz...l-1070674@N20/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/clearst...l-1070674@N20/

----------


## Narushima

> Je pourrais répondre avec bonne foi et dire "Oups, désolé", mais comme tu sembles me prendre pour un crétin accompli dans ta réponse[...]


Excuse-moi, la prochaine fois je prendrais des gants en satin.  ::|:

----------


## Narushima

> Les contrastes de taille/couleur/graisse/typo, qui donnent un "poids" visuel à l'un ou l'autre élément, sont parfois trop proches les un des autres, et ça peine à donner une structure claire aux pages, d'où l'impression de fouillis qui ressort parfois.
> 
> Pour le bien, il faudrait essayer de voir le layout en terme de "wireframe", un schéma ultra simplifié ou chaque élément de la page est réduit à une simple boite, pour définir le "poids" visuel que chaque élément doit avoir les uns par rapport aux autres.


C'est pas faux. Des petits espaces entre chaque groupes de texte sur la page d'accueil pourrait alléger l'aspect visuel, déjà.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Les contrastes de taille/couleur/graisse/typo, qui donnent un "poids" visuel à l'un ou l'autre élément, sont parfois trop proches les un des autres, et ça peine à donner une structure claire aux pages, d'où l'impression de fouillis qui ressort parfois.
> 
> Pour le bien, il faudrait essayer de voir le layout en terme de "wireframe", un schéma ultra simplifié ou chaque élément de la page est réduit à une simple boite, pour définir le "poids" visuel que chaque élément doit avoir les uns par rapport aux autres.
> 
> edit---
> exemples tirés de flickr pour les wireframe :
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattobe...l-1070674@N20/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivanbac...l-1070674@N20/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eu_diaz...l-1070674@N20/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/clearst...l-1070674@N20/


 Merci, on va regarder tout ça.

----------


## Skiant

Pour argumenter encore un peu plus, Casque, j'ai fait ça vite fait sous photoshop pour expliciter mon point de vue. 
(Je dis pas ça pour faire chier hein, mais ça touche à mon boulot même si je suis pas un spécialiste en ergonomie, donc autant partager pour le bien commun)

Premier test : on passe le site actuel en N&B (grossièrement) et on "bloque" les images qui parasitent un peu trop la lisibilité :


On voit déjà quelques soucis au niveau hiérarchie :
Le menu principal qui se fond presque totalement dans l'arrière plan, alors qu'il devrait être un repère absoluLes éléments "mis en valeur" en sommet de page; cad les magazines et leurs covers, qui ont moins de poids visuel qu'une news de la liste qui suitles Faits divers ou d'été qui sont très présents, alors qu'ils pourraient être plus faibles en terme de hiérarchieDans "Les plus joués", les couleurs ne correspondent plus au classement si on les réduit à un dégradé de gris.Dans "DL Gamer", les blocs sont très proches l'un de l'autre, presque fondus, et le titre du jeu ressort moins que son éditeur.

Si maintenant on floute légèrement l'image, les problèmes déjà apparents sautent directement aux yeux : 



En plus de tout ça, je dirais que toutes les infos sont ramassées les unes sur les autres, comme si vous aviez peur de laisser un peu d'espace vide, alors que c'est cet espace vide qui va faire respirer le site et le rendre plus lisible, tout comme les paragraphes et les retours à la ligne aident à rendre un texte plus lisible.

Je me permets de lier un article de The Design Cubicle qui montre quelques exemples de sites avec beaucoup de contenu et qui restent très "propres" grâce à un layout bien pensé, avec une hiérarchie très claire, et une bonne utilisation de l'espace vide : http://www.thedesigncubicle.com/2009...and-hierarchy/

A voir surtout : The Swish Life, 9513, ou Aiga.

Désolé pour le pavé, hein, mais j'aime bien ce site et j'avais l'impression que je pouvais éventuellement filer un coup de main.  ::P: 

Edit : Encore grillé. Enfin bon, je pense que là, j'ai dit tout ce que j'avais à dire et que vous avez bien saisi mon point de vue !

Re-Edit  : 
Juste un truc vite fait pour l'espace blanc, un petit avant/après avec la section news uniquement. Fait en super-speed avec les outils de dev de Chrome, donc y'a des bugs et des trucs pas encore super au point.

----------


## Phenixy

Petite question, pourquoi sur certaines fiches de jeux on peut ajouter une image comme jaquette, un site web et plein d'infos complémentaires, et pour certains (Monkey Island 2 pour ma part) ça se limite aux cases de description?

Merci et bon courage  ::):

----------


## Ulyses

Y a un truc qui manque dans la homme du site: les tops 10 des forums les plus vus. Je trouvais ça pratique, et ça permettait une bonne lisibilité. Il y aurait moyen de l'intégrer?

----------


## ikkyu

wow c'est écrit vachement petit  ::'(:

----------


## Anakior

Je participe rarement au forum mais je lis souvent le site, je vais y aller de ma petite remarque (c'est mon boulot après tout).

Alors, je suis d'accord avec Skiant, il y a pas mal d'aspect qui sont à revoir car le site est beaucoup trop ramassé sur lui même.

Le menu doit être plus visible. A votre place, j'utiliserais de jolie dessin de couly pour le mettre en valeur en rapport avec chaque rubrique du menu. C'est dommage que cela soit si peu visible surtout que vous souhaitez surement que les gens aillent sur votre boutique. La recherche est bien plus visible alors que cela devrait être l'inverse (quelqu'un qui fait une recherche, il cherche le bouton recherche, quelqu'un qui visite le site n'a pas besoin de la recherche et pourtant c'est la première chose qu'il voit  ::P: ). A votre place, je mettrais le champ recherche sur le champ : Bienvenue sur le site, vous êtes ici chez vous. A droite.

Pour deux raisons, la recherche, c'est pas utile de l'avoir si gros mais surtout cela ferait de la place et remonterait les news vers le haut ce qui rendrait plus lisible le contenu du site (en trouvant une autre place pour la bannière de pub  ::P: ).

Les couvertures sont trop petite alors que c'est ce que vous voulez mettre le plus en avant je suppose. Vous auriez dû faire une bannière animée pour que cela attire l'œil. Finalement avec les faits divers qui bougent c'est perdu d'avance, l'œil est attiré par le mouvement et donc ce sont les faits divers qui sautent plus aux yeux (ou pire la pub  ::o: , et c'est bien pour vos annonceurs moins pour vous^^).

La pagination des pages en haut ne sert à rien. Même remarque que pour la recherche en faites. Quand on utilise la pagination, c'est qu'on a regardé la page donc on sait qu'elle est en bas. Le tri est d'ailleurs un peu trop invisible.

Après le site et la taille des typos est trop compact. Il faut vraiment aérer surtout sur la page d'accueil. L'exemple de Skiant est bon. J'irais peut être même plus loin en mettant deux news en avant sur la page en gros et côte à côte histoire d'aérer encore davantage (comme sur un vrai journal d'ailleurs, les gros titres, les sous-titres) car là cela fait trop listing de news. Faut les mettre en avant, c'est le contenu principal du site !

Et le dernier truc qui m'a sauté aux yeux pour ma part, c'est le fond d'écran qui ne se fond pas dans la couleur de fond. La séparation est beaucoup trop visible et cela fait tout sauf professionnel.

A part ça, les bons points concernent le design, original et bien trouvé donc parfait pour canard pc  :;): 


Le site est bon dans tous les cas, la critique est toujours plus aisée^^... Bravo pour ce renouveau.

Ah oui et le site lisible sur iphone c'est sympa mais vu la petite typo ça sert à rien  ::o: . Faut zoomer, de-zoomer en permanence. Vaut mieux un site spécifique sur ces supports car ce ne sont pas les même contraintes de lecture^^

----------


## Casque Noir

> Pour argumenter encore un peu plus, Casque, j'ai fait ça vite fait sous photoshop pour expliciter mon point de vue. 
> (Je dis pas ça pour faire chier hein, mais ça touche à mon boulot même si je suis pas un spécialiste en ergonomie, donc autant partager pour le bien commun)
> 
> Premier test : on passe le site actuel en N&B (grossièrement) et on "bloque" 
> Le menu principal qui se fond presque totalement dans l'arrière plan, alors qu'il devrait être un repère absoluLes éléments "mis en valeur" en sommet de page; cad les magazines et leurs covers, qui ont moins de poids visuel qu'une news de la liste qui suitles Faits divers ou d'été qui sont très présents, alors qu'ils pourraient être plus faibles en terme de hiérarchieDans "Les plus joués", les couleurs ne correspondent plus au classement si on les réduit à un dégradé de gris.Dans "DL Gamer", les blocs sont très proches l'un de l'autre, presque fondus, et le titre du jeu ressort moins que son éditeur.
> 
> 
> En plus de tout ça, je dirais que toutes les infos sont ramassées les unes sur les autres, comme si vous aviez peur de laisser un peu d'espace vide, alors que c'est cet espace vide qui va faire respirer le site et le rendre plus lisible, tout comme les paragraphes et les retours à la ligne aident à rendre un texte plus lisible.
> 
> ...


Ok, c'est donc plus un soucis graphique que structurel (même si l'on modifiera surement l'ordre de présentation de certaines informations). 
En revanche, je n'aime pas trop les sites que tu donnes en exemple : ils se ressemblent tous et il y a tellement de blanc que je ne les trouve pas très chaleureux. Il doit donc y avoir un juste milieu entre les deux.

Bref, merci pour tes critiques qui paraissent être partagées par d'autres, ça va nous aider à finaliser la charte.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Le menu doit être plus visible. A votre place, j'utiliserais de jolie dessin de couly pour le mettre en valeur en rapport avec chaque rubrique du menu. C'est dommage que cela soit si peu visible surtout que vous souhaitez surement que les gens aillent sur votre boutique. La recherche est bien plus visible alors que cela devrait être l'inverse (quelqu'un qui fait une recherche, il cherche le bouton recherche, quelqu'un qui visite le site n'a pas besoin de la recherche et pourtant c'est la première chose qu'il voit ). A votre place, je mettrais le champ recherche sur le champ : Bienvenue sur le site, vous êtes ici chez vous. A droite.
> 
> Pour deux raisons, la recherche, c'est pas utile de l'avoir si gros mais surtout cela ferait de la place et remonterait les news vers le haut ce qui rendrait plus lisible le contenu du site (en trouvant une autre place pour la bannière de pub ).


Alors oui et non. Le moteur de recherche dynamique est une partie essentielle du site, c'est même le seul moyen d'accéder pour l'instant à certaines informations comme les fiches de jeux. Si on ne le mets pas en avant, les gens ne pensent pas à l'utiliser et on aucune chance, ou presque, de localiser facilement l'information souhaitée. 




> Les couvertures sont trop petite alors que c'est ce que vous voulez mettre le plus en avant je suppose. Vous auriez dû faire une bannière animée pour que cela attire l'œil. Finalement avec les faits divers qui bougent c'est perdu d'avance, l'œil est attiré par le mouvement et donc ce sont les faits divers qui sautent plus aux yeux (ou pire la pub , et c'est bien pour vos annonceurs moins pour vous^^).
> 
> La pagination des pages en haut ne sert à rien. Même remarque que pour la recherche en faites. Quand on utilise la pagination, c'est qu'on a regardé la page donc on sait qu'elle est en bas. Le tri est d'ailleurs un peu trop invisible.


Ca c'est juste un clin d'oeil au mag papier. Mais ca va sauter car pour l'instant, il manque des onglets.  




> Après le site et la taille des typos est trop compact. Il faut vraiment aérer surtout sur la page d'accueil. L'exemple de Skiant est bon. J'irais peut être même plus loin en mettant deux news en avant sur la page en gros et côte à côte histoire d'aérer encore davantage (comme sur un vrai journal d'ailleurs, les gros titres, les sous-titres) car là cela fait trop listing de news. Faut les mettre en avant, c'est le contenu principal du site !


Oui, oui, nous allons en discuter entre nous pour voir comment l'on peut améliorer la home sans casser l'identité visuelle.




> Et le dernier truc qui m'a sauté aux yeux pour ma part, c'est le fond d'écran qui ne se fond pas dans la couleur de fond. La séparation est beaucoup trop visible et cela fait tout sauf professionnel.


J'ai rien compris mais on ne touchera pas aux couleurs à priori.

----------


## Hargn

Très sympa le nouveau site. Bravo.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Y a un truc qui manque dans la homme du site: les tops 10 des forums les plus vus. Je trouvais ça pratique, et ça permettait une bonne lisibilité. Il y aurait moyen de l'intégrer?


Il faut comprendre que le site tel quel est une Beta, voire une Alpha car il manque des choses que l'on va ajouter ces jours-ci, mais il fallait que l'on sorte pour Noël car le traffic est très faible en cette période et la migration moins pénalisante, quitte à sortir l'ensemble des fonctionnalités un peu plus tard.

Mais il manque : les serveurs de jeux, l'accès direct à la liste des jeux, le top rédac, le top forums, etc...
La partie Hardware devrait faire l'objet d'un nouveau site qui partagera ses ressources avec celui-ci, et vice et versa.

Tout cela va évoluer, patience.

----------


## Skiant

> Ok, c'est donc plus un soucis graphique que structurel (même si l'on modifiera surement l'ordre de présentation de certaines informations). 
> En revanche, je n'aime pas trop les sites que tu donnes en exemple : ils se ressemblent tous et il y a tellement de blanc que je ne les trouve pas très chaleureux. Il doit donc y avoir un juste milieu entre les deux.
> 
> Bref, merci pour tes critiques qui paraissent être partagées par d'autres, ça va nous aider à finaliser la charte.


Disons que c'est structurel et graphique à la fois.
Pour le sites en exemple, ils ont effectivement tous une charte graphique qui tire sur le blanc, mais c'est surtout au niveau de la structure qu'ils sont intéressant, par leur gestion du poids des éléments, des espaces vides, et ce genre de choses.

Encore une fois, je pinaille sur tout ça parce que c'est un domaine proche de mon boulot, qui m'intéresse, et sur lequel je voudrais vraiment voir le site CPC évoluer parce que j'aime ce mag et le site qui va avec. Le boulot déjà abattu est super, et si j'peux filer des conseils ou des coups de main pour la finalisation, ça sera avec plaisir.  :;):

----------


## Anakior

Je parlais de ça pour la séparation que je trouve pas très propret voir même assez crade mais je suis perfectionniste et c'est le premier truc qui m'a sauté aux yeux :

Pièce jointe 2387

Juste faire concorder les couleurs entre le fond et l'image de fond pour éviter ça finalement.


Ok pour la recherche, personnellement, je ne l'utilise jamais ou alors que quand je recherche quelques choses donc l'utilité de l'avoir en grand est assez minime à mes yeux vu que de toute façon si je recherche bah je cherche le champs de recherche. C'était juste une suggestion dans tous les cas pour vous filer un coup de patte.


Bonne chance dans tous les cas, c'est du boulot et bravo ! Je vous suis depuis l'ancienne époque de joystick donc j'aime bien venir sur le site assez souvent  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je parlais de ça pour la séparation que je trouve pas très propret voir même assez crade mais je suis perfectionniste et c'est le premier truc qui m'a sauté aux yeux :
> 
> Pièce jointe 2387
> 
> Juste faire concorder les couleurs entre le fond et l'image de fond pour éviter ça finalement.
> 
> 
> Ok pour la recherche, personnellement, je ne l'utilise jamais ou alors que quand je recherche quelques choses donc l'utilité de l'avoir en grand est assez minime à mes yeux vu que de toute façon si je recherche bah je cherche le champs de recherche. C'était juste une suggestion dans tous les cas pour vous filer un coup de patte.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, je vois, merci.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h07 ----------




> Disons que c'est structurel et graphique à la fois.
> Pour le sites en exemple, ils ont effectivement tous une charte graphique qui tire sur le blanc, mais c'est surtout au niveau de la structure qu'ils sont intéressant, par leur gestion du poids des éléments, des espaces vides, et ce genre de choses.
> 
> Encore une fois, je pinaille sur tout ça parce que c'est un domaine proche de mon boulot, qui m'intéresse, et sur lequel je voudrais vraiment voir le site CPC évoluer parce que j'aime ce mag et le site qui va avec. Le boulot déjà abattu est super, et si j'peux filer des conseils ou des coups de main pour la finalisation, ça sera avec plaisir.


Tous les conseils sont bons à écouter et les meilleurs sont à suivre, pas de problème, au contraire.

----------


## Ulyses

> Il faut comprendre que le site tel quel est une Beta, voire une Alpha car il manque des choses que l'on va ajouter ces jours-ci, mais il fallait que l'on sorte pour Noël car le traffic est très faible en cette période et la migration moins pénalisante, quitte à sortir l'ensemble des fonctionnalités un peu plus tard.
> 
> Mais il manque : les serveurs de jeux, l'accès direct à la liste des jeux, le top rédac, le top forums, etc...
> La partie Hardware devrait faire l'objet d'un nouveau site qui partagera ses ressources avec celui-ci, et vice et versa.
> 
> Tout cela va évoluer, patience.



Ahaha pas de problèmes, je tenais juste à le signaler, je me doute bien que tout cela est appelé à évoluer  :;):

----------


## Tetram

"Vous êtes ici chez vous"... mouarf... ridicule... Comme lorsqu'on appelle la hotline de chez Virgin alors ? "Virgin Mobile, bienvenu chez vous !".
Beurk..

La colonne de texte est trop large. C'est pénible à lire surtout pour les gens astigmates (ce qui est mon cas)... C'est un peu la règle d'or en presse : des colonnes courtes pour un passage à la ligne plus facile. Faudra corriger ça, car vraiment c'est pas sympa pour les yeux...

SInon, le design global est TRES joli. ça fait un peu journal du farwest. Oui, c'est bizarre, mais c'est ça que ça a évoqué chez moi. Le Far West...Et j'aime bien le far west, même si je suis astigmate.

----------


## Casque Noir

> "Vous êtes ici chez vous"... mouarf... ridicule... Comme lorsqu'on appelle la hotline de chez Virgin alors ? "Virgin Mobile, bienvenu chez vous !".
> Beurk..


Haha ouais, c'est pas terrible. On avait mis ça en attendant de trouver mieux et on l'a laissé. Mais bon, on le changera, ça presse pas.

----------


## Charlot

Je confirme les recommandations du dernier audit: ça manque de pub.

----------


## orioN_^

Joli joli le nouveau site ! :D

----------


## XWolverine

> Je confirme les recommandations du dernier audit: ça manque de pub.


... pour WOW  ::P: 
Et c'est aussi écrit trop petit, trop de signes, c'est pas comme ça que vous pourrez diminuer la masse salariale et engranger des profits  :^_^: 

Sinon, en vrai, c'est joli et plutôt bien gaulé pour une alpha  ::o:

----------


## Narushima

> http://forum.canardpc.com/attachment...1&d=1293478122


Les planches dans ce sens, peut-être pas aussi visibles, c'est pas mieux que ce qu'on a maintenant ? Ça fait plus ressortir le contenu je trouve.
LA barre "BIENVENUE SUR LE SITE DE CANARD PC. VOUS ETES ICI CHEZ VOUS.", vaudrait peut-être mieux la mettre tout en haut de la page, ou sous la bannière, car en effet elle attire beaucoup le regard et nuit à la visibilité des magazines.

Et comme l'a dit quelqu'un, il vaut peut-être mieux mettre en avant deux trois news et les autres en petit, vu que les news sont relativement rares.

----------


## Anonyme957

C'est vrai que ça manque de WoW. Un classement en ligne serait l'idéal. N'oublions pas que 12 millions d'abonnés ont forcément raison !

----------


## Belhoriann

> Les planches dans ce sens, peut-être pas aussi visibles, c'est pas mieux que ce qu'on a maintenant ? Ça fait plus ressortir le contenu je trouve.
> LA barre "BIENVENUE SUR LE SITE DE CANARD PC. VOUS ETES ICI CHEZ VOUS.", vaudrait peut-être mieux la mettre tout en haut de la page, ou sous la bannière, car en effet elle attire beaucoup le regard et nuit à la visibilité des magazines.
> 
> Et comme l'a dit quelqu'un, il vaut peut-être mieux mettre en avant deux trois news et les autres en petit, vu que les news sont relativement rares.


Je pluzunte lourdement, les planches dans ce sens aident à la lisibilité je trouve. Ça fait ressortir la page principale.
Aussi le menu est bien trop noyé dans la masse. Alors qu'avant l'onglet forum aspirait ma souris, celle ci peine maintenant à trouver son chemin.

Courage il ne manque que quelques détails pour satisfaire tout le monde.

----------


## Charlot

Blague à part, c'est joli mais il y a un bug: où est Arthur Rabot??

----------


## deeeg

Dans "quand vous aurez le temps" un truc qui serait sympa ce serait d'harmoniser la taille des polices du site et celles du forum... 

Par exemple, pour être lisible à plus de 40 cm sur un écran en 1650*1080 je zoome le site à 130% (dans Opéra control+roulette) mais quand je passe au forum ça saute à la tronche parcequ'à 100% ça reste lisible.... Merci

----------


## Skiant

> Dans "quand vous aurez le temps" un truc qui serait sympa ce serait d'harmoniser la taille des polices du site et celles du forum... 
> 
> Par exemple, pour être lisible à plus de 40 cm sur un écran en 1650*1080 je zoome le site à 130% (dans Opéra control+roulette) mais quand je passe au forum ça saute à la tronche parcequ'à 100% ça reste lisible.... Merci


Ca déjà été dit, mais le forum va subir un lifting. Et il vaut mieux terminer le site clean et puis faire le forum proprement au lieu de tout attaquer de front.

----------


## moimadmax

Par contre il me semble que les anciens articles parus dans le mag on été supprimé du site. Vont-ils etre réintégré ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Par contre il me semble que les anciens articles parus dans le mag on été supprimé du site. Vont-ils etre réintégré ?


Oui, le contenu manque cruellement mais on va commencer à migrer et à saisir de nouveaux dossiers et tests mais après la correction de quelques bugs.

----------


## Pelomar

Ca roxxe, j'vais me fendre d'un petit article pour fêter ça  ::o:

----------


## Edrin

> Ça doit être du à ta faible résolution ça. Le site est pas élastique (ou même fluide), c'est un scandale.


Ma faible résolution de 1900*1200 ::O:  ? C'est quoi, ton moniteur, toi ?  ::rolleyes:: 
Non, en fait, j'ai redimentionné la fenêtre pour qu'elle soit pas trop petite, d'une part, et ce problème apparaît parce que j'ai un certain niveau de zoom. Un niveau au dessus ou en dessous, et ça n'apparait plus, mais je suppose que ça indique un petit soucis dans le formatage. Parce que quelque soit le site et la taille de mon écran, il me faut que ce soit écrit gros... 
En tous cas, la principale critique semble être "mais que fait la police ?" ; pour moi et mes yeux pourris, c'est le cas sur presque tous les sites, j'y fait même plus attention.
Anakior propose de mettre des images animées : il n'y a rien de pire pour rendre un site pénible à lire, et c'est à cause de ça que je filtre les pubs. Les trucs animés, ça divise l'attention, ça limite l'endurance du lecteur et la quantité de choses qu'il a retenues de sa visite. Enfin, en tous cas, c'est ce que ça me fait, à moi...

----------


## Casque Noir

Si quelqu'un utilise Opera, est-ce qu'il a le logo du site qui disparait ? J'ai ce bug très bizarre.

----------


## Skiant

Essayé avec Opera dernière version, pas de problèmes de disparition sur le logo.

----------


## mescalin

Pareil, le logo est bien là. Par contre c'est chelou, mais l'image de fond est plus "rouge" sous Opera que sous FF.

----------


## Grosnours

> Pareil, le logo est bien là. Par contre c'est chelou, mais l'image de fond est plus "rouge" sous Opera que sous FF.


Cela pourrait venir des navigateurs eux-mêmes ou de la manière dont les fichiers images ont été enregistrés.

----------


## Fenril

Logo bien présent sur Opera (dernière version).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Si quelqu'un utilise Opera, est-ce qu'il a le logo du site qui disparait ? J'ai ce bug très bizarre.


Chez moi ça marche avec Opera, par contre le logo n'apparait pas dans l'aperçu du speed dial quand on y met canardpc.com en favori.

Je sais pas si quelqu'un d'autre a le même problème (pas gravissime, cela dit).

----------


## Narushima

Moi mes boutons speed dial sont faits maison.


 :Cigare: 
(bon, la dernière version a quand même décalé le tout, faudrait que je refasse ça)

Ah et après avoir testé, en effet la bannière n'apparaît pas dans speed dial. Étrange.

Edit : Ah !

----------


## mescalin

> Cela pourrait venir des navigateurs eux-mêmes ou de la manière dont les fichiers images ont été enregistrés.


Mouais c'est quand même beaucoup plus probant sur mes screens (chuis sous seven). Enfin bon, ceci dit ça change pas grand chose, même si j'ai une grosse préférence pour l'aspect bois brut (le plus jaune) du tout. C'est ce coté rustique que j'aime bien, en fait, dans cette nouvelle maquette de site.
Si vous voulez je connais un super bon ébéniste qui vous ferait de la belle marqueterie là-dessus.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Chez moi ça marche avec Opera, par contre le logo n'apparait pas dans l'aperçu du speed dial quand on y met canardpc.com en favori.
> 
> Je sais pas si quelqu'un d'autre a le même problème (pas gravissime, cela dit).


Ouais, pareil. Mais j'ai trouvé pour la home, c'était l'image du logo qui était corrompue dans le cache. zarb.

----------


## alain

Yop,

je voudrais pas faire le rabat-joie, mais:

- sur FF c'est écrit bien trop petit, et avec ces polices "Sherif" qui font très canard papier, ça aide pas à la lecture sur un écran.

- et sous IE7, heu, une image vaut mieux que 1000 mots:

Et ça me fait des erreurs Javascript... je sais que IE7 c'est un vieux truc mais tout de même.

J'aime bien le fond bois, j'aime bien l'idée du truc communautaire, mais pour le reste je trouve ça un peu fouilli et pas très lisible.

Edit:

Ah ouais encore quelques truc: 

- Dans les news en home page, les tags sont bien plus lisible, en gros, et en gras que le contenu du texte... est-ce que c'est voulu? je m'intéresse plus au contenu de la news qu'aux tags la concernant.
- Le Wiki: est-ce que ça ne serait pas intéressant de mettre des catégories? Car là si on ne sait pas ce qu'on cherche précisement et que c'est pas dans le top ou dans les derniers articles, pas moyen de trouver (ou alors j'ai pas vu ou).

----------


## Casque Noir

> Yop,
> 
> je voudrais pas faire le rabat-joie, mais:
> 
> - sur FF c'est écrit bien trop petit, et avec ces polices "Sherif" qui font très canard papier, ça aide pas à la lecture sur un écran.
> 
> - et sous IE7, heu, une image vaut mieux que 1000 mots:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b9c7...65bb02d4f2.jpg
> Et ça me fait des erreurs Javascript... je sais que IE7 c'est un vieux truc mais tout de même.
> ...


Tout cela a été pris en compte mais le graphiste ne rentre que le 3 janvier. Pour le Wiki, la page va évoluer quoiqu'il arrive.

----------


## moimadmax

> Pour le Wiki, la page va évoluer quoiqu'il arrive.


J'ai une idée révolutionnaire pour le Wiki, un truc qui n'existe pas encore.
Pour chaque article un champ texte qui permet au créateur de l'article de laisser des instructions aux autres contributeurs (direction de l'article, piste de développement ...). Ce texte ne serait donc pas visible par les lecteurs. Reste a voir si il peux être modifié que par l'auteur de l'article ou par tout le monde. 

Ca pourrai permettre d'avoir de meilleurs articles.

C'était juste une idée comme ca qui me semble plutot utile au vue de la facilitée de mise en place.

----------


## deeeg

> Si quelqu'un utilise Opera, est-ce qu'il a le logo du site qui disparait ? J'ai ce bug très bizarre.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/491...902f8f03ec.jpg


Non, ça ne bouge pas (même zoomé jusqu'à 250%)

----------


## Tetram

> Mouais c'est quand même beaucoup plus probant sur mes screens (chuis sous seven). Enfin bon, ceci dit ça change pas grand chose, même si j'ai une grosse préférence pour l'aspect bois brut (le plus jaune) du tout. C'est ce coté rustique que j'aime bien, en fait, dans cette nouvelle maquette de site.
> Si vous voulez je connais un super bon ébéniste qui vous ferait de la belle marqueterie là-dessus.


Cette histoire de couleurs, c'est un vrai casse tête pour moi qui fait du web design. En faisant gaffe, on peut faire en sorte que ce soit la même couleur partout, mais c'est pénible. En gros,il faut faire gaffe aux profils de couleur inclus dans les images. Certains navigateurs lisent les profils couleurs, d'autres non. Du coup, c'est vraiment reloud.

----------


## deeeg

> Chez moi ça marche avec Opera, par contre le logo n'apparait pas dans l'aperçu du speed dial quand on y met canardpc.com en favori.
> 
> Je sais pas si quelqu'un d'autre a le même problème (pas gravissime, cela dit).


Effectivement je viens de tester et ça ne s'affiche pas non plus... (pour le moment je vais garder l'ancien speed dial :D)

----------


## Jaydes

Bravo pour le changement, c'est très chaleureux, y a les mêmes dessins que dans mes toilettes.
Heu pour les bonus de participations, si c'est une séance de muscu avec Boulon dans la sueur et les larmes, ça va pas aider à la participation ...

Encore bravo les canards.

----------


## znokiss

Petite correction concernant le message d'erreur qui apparait lorsqu'on integre une image à un article wiki. On a droit en cas d'erreur à : 



> alerte se fichier n'est pas une image, tentative de hack ?


et il s'agit bien de "*ce* fichier".

----------


## Narushima

Et la ponctuation est plus que douteuse.

----------


## Skiant

> Et la ponctuation est plus que halfesque.


Fixed.  :;):

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Hey par contre, vous avez prévu d'enlever le time new roman très moche ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Autre chose concernant le fonctionnement du wiki : comment ça marche pour les droits d'édition ? 

Je veux dire, je veux bien ouvrir l'édition de mon article sur le modding Deus à l'édition à tout le monde, mais que se passe-t-il si un coquin remplace toute ma jolie prose par "Znokiss n'est pas drôle lol" ? On peut récupérer ? Ca marche comment ? 

(Oui, pardon, je suis une buse en wiki).

----------


## znokiss

Sur cette page : http://www.canardpc.com/magazine.html

Quand on passe la souris sur Casque noir, on a "Casque noir, dir*é*cteur de la rédaction". C'est exprès ? (Je demande, hein, c'est peut-être de l'humour..)

----------


## Gregouze

> Hey par contre, vous avez prévu d'enlever le time new roman très moche ?


Même remarque mais en plus gentille.

Idéalement mieux vaut utiliser une police sans sérif pour la lecture sur écran.

----------


## znokiss

Comme celle du fofo ?

----------


## Gregouze

> Comme celle du fofo ?


Par exemple.

----------


## perverpepere

Ce nouveau site est un scandale:
1- le lancer un site le 25 décembre, imaginer la tête des petit Half qu'en on dû leur dire que leur papa n'assisterais pas à l'ouverture des cadeaux pour cause de gestion d'une communauté de canard capricieux !
2- Pas un seul Zizi dans les gribouillis sur le bureau ! et encore moins de gros mots  ::(: 

Bon je dois avouer c'est quand même bien foutu, moi par exemple j'avais pas envi de reprendre le boulot, me lever le matin m'était insuportable, mais en arrivant devant ce site, bas j'ai pas plus envi de bosser par contre ca me dérange plus du tous d'être coincé sur cette chaise de bureau et de devoir revenir demain ::): 

Bon courage pour la suite

Ps: Je trouve pas la section pron, elle est caché où ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

La prévisualisation d'une News ne fonctionne pas. C'est pas essentiel, mais c'est bien utile pour juger de la mise en page et du positionnement des images par exemple.

Et alors qu'avant, entrer l'adresse d'une image à uploader suffisait puisque l'envoie de celle-ci se faisait toute seule, désormais il faut carrément "envoyer" toute la news pour qu'elle s'upload. Je ne sais pas si c'est voulu ou pas.

----------


## johnclaude

Je sais pas où mettre ça mais il me semble que j'avais vu qu'un système de "récompense" des membres qui font des trucs constructifs devait être mis en place.
Je crois qu'ekOz est typiquement le genre de gars qui mérite de genre d'encouragement: il a fait un topic clair, utile, bien pensé, tenu à jour, et bien fait sur les cartes graphiques.
Je sais pas ce qui est prévu comme récompense, mais je dis qu'il en mériterait une, bon peut etre après JYS qui a abattu aussi un boulot considérable en cherchant à gratter le moindre rouble, un peu à la manière d'un monomanique d'hayden panetierekayl, qui mérite un petit quelque chose aussi, vu l'argent qu'il nous a fait économiser.
C'était mon quart d'heure hippie, sur ce je vais aller me recentrer sur moi même pour redevenir aigri.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je sais pas où mettre ça mais il me semble que j'avais vu qu'un système de "récompense" des membres qui font des trucs constructifs devait être mis en place.
> Je crois qu'ekOz est typiquement le genre de gars qui mérite de genre d'encouragement: il a fait un topic clair, utile, bien pensé, tenu à jour, et bien fait sur les cartes graphiques.
> Je sais pas ce qui est prévu comme récompense, mais je dis qu'il en mériterait une, bon peut etre après JYS qui a abattu aussi un boulot considérable en cherchant à gratter le moindre rouble, un peu à la manière d'un monomanique d'hayden panetierekayl, qui mérite un petit quelque chose aussi, vu l'argent qu'il nous a fait économiser.
> C'était mon quart d'heure hippie, sur ce je vais aller me recentrer sur moi même pour redevenir aigri.


Il faudrait idéalement qu'il fasse un copier coller de son topic dans le Wiki et là, il gagnera des points pour avoir créer un nouveau Wiki. Et s'il laisse l'édition en mode libre, chaque personne qui ajoutera des modifs, lui compris gagnera des points. Evidemment, la création d'un Wiki rapporte bien plus que l'édition d'un texte existant.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Le "un seul a à canard" on le met avant ou après le N ? o/

----------


## moimadmax

ironie ?



> half@c*a*anardpc.com (avec un seul a à canard).


Ca veux juste dire qu'il faut enlever le a superflux de l'adresse mail.

----------


## Arakiwi

Très jolie, mais trop gros changement : je m'y perdssssss lol

Bonne continuation les coins coins  ::):

----------


## inoe

Est-il envisagé le retour des goodies dans la boutique ? Le chapeau en parle (t-shirts, slips, pin's et tapis de souris) mais c'est peut-être du bluff...
Un retour du tapis kernel32 (ou encore mieux, un Nova kernel32) et ça serait un Noël vraiment magique...

Sinon, oui, le site est super chouette, très beau boulot. Et bonne année à tous, bande de canards !

----------


## Sim's

> Hey par contre, vous avez prévu d'enlever le time new roman très moche ?


Moi j'aime bien, ça change. Par contre je n'aime pas des masses les énormes bannières en début d'articles, qui plus est lorsqu'elles sont pixelisées, car c'est relativement chiant sur un netbook ou quand l'image est plus grande que le texte en lui-même.

----------


## Narushima

Pourquoi vous utilisez des netbooks, aussi...

Et le Times New Roman ça le fait pas pour du texte en bloc, comme ça, vaut mieux une police sans serif.

----------


## Sim's

> Pourquoi vous utilisez des netbooks, aussi...


Que ce soit sur un écran de netbook, de bureau ou de Nec GT ça reste pourrave. Quand l'image prend quasiment un tiers de l'écran en hauteur, ce n'est pas vraiment pertinent surtout quand il s'agit d'une illustration pour l'article.

----------


## Narushima

Non, j'aime bien pour ma part.
Il faudrait juste que l'image ne soit pas déformée.

----------


## Edrin

> Que ce soit sur un écran de netbook, de bureau ou de Nec GT ça reste pourrave. Quand l'image prend quasiment un tiers de l'écran en hauteur, ce n'est pas vraiment pertinent surtout quand il s'agit d'une illustration pour l'article.


Ha... Moi, j'aime bien aussi, et une fois que j'ai souris en voyant l'image (en général), un coup de molette, et le texte prend toute la place sur mon écran... Je ne vois pas bien ce qui te gène.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Avec pas mal de retard, bravo pour le nouveau site. Oui j'émerge à peine de _Minecraft_ pour participer un peu à la communauté du site.





> Propre. J'imagine déjà tout le boulot effectué. Félicitations  Je flippe pour le forum, par contre. :vieuxconhabitué:


Tout pareil, j'appréhende les changements futurs du forum. Mais si ça se trouve, je m'y ferais vite. Bon, je ne me suis toujours pas fait au changement du site, mais je squatte surtout le forum,.




> A vrai dire on hésite entre rose bonbon et fluchia pour le moment.


Heu, ouais mais non, hein, même si j'imagine que c'est de l'humour.  ::O:

----------

